# KDE-3.5.5 + gpg und endlose ERROR Meldunge... [solved]

## root_tux_linux

Hi

Und schon wieder poste ich weil mein liebes Gentoo nicht will was ich will

emerge --sync && emerge -vu world

Aha wir updaten auf KDE 3.5.5 nur leider geht das nicht!

```
gentoo Downloads # emerge -pvu world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies                            ... done!

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing-3.5.5 [3.5.4] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 9,019 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libassuan-0.9.2 [0.6.10] 245 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/gnupg-1.9.22 [1.9.21-r1] USE="X nls -doc% -gpg2-experimental -ldap -openct -pcsc-lite (-selinux) -smartcard" 1,863 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kgpg-3.5.5 [3.5.4] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 2,918 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/certmanager-3.5.5 [3.5.4] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 12,606 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/ktnef-3.5.5 [3.5.4] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/libkcal-3.5.5 [3.5.4] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/libkdepim-3.5.5 [3.5.4-r1] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/libkpimidentities-3.5.5 [3.5.4] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kontact-3.5.5 [3.5.4] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/knotes-3.5.5 [3.5.4] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kcalc-3.5.5 [3.5.4] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kde-i18n-3.5.5 [3.5.4-r1] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -az -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en_GB -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy -ga -gl -he -hi -hr -hu -is -it -ja -kk -km -ko -lt -lv -mk -mn -ms -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -se -sk -sl -sr -sr@Latn -ss -sv -ta -tg -tr -uk -uz -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW" 22,691 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/libkscan-3.5.5 [3.5.3] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 7,162 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kooka-3.5.5 [3.5.4] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kedit-3.5.5 [3.5.4] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kview-3.5.5 [3.5.4] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kscreensaver-3.5.5 [3.5.3] USE="arts opengl -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 23,292 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdialog-3.5.5 [3.5.4] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.5 [3.5.4-r1] USE="arts hal samba -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -ldap -openexr -xinerama" 20 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kmailcvt-3.5.5 [3.5.1] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdepim-kioslaves-3.5.5 [3.5.4] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -sasl -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.5 [3.5.4] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdesu-3.5.5 [3.5.3] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 5 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/libkonq-3.5.5 [3.5.4] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.5 [3.5.4] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.5 [3.5.4] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kicker-3.5.5 [3.5.4-r1] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xcomposite -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.5 [3.5.4] USE="arts opengl ssl -debug -ieee1394 -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -logitech-mouse -xinerama" 6 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kmail-3.5.5 [3.5.4-r2] USE="arts crypt -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kghostview-3.5.5 [3.5.4] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdeprint-3.5.5 [3.5.4] USE="arts cups kde -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kfloppy-3.5.5 [3.5.4] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/knetattach-3.5.5 [3.5.4] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdeartwork-kscreensaver-3.5.5 [3.5.4] USE="arts opengl -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama -xscreensaver" 16,197 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/nsplugins-3.5.5 [3.5.3-r1] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/ksnapshot-3.5.5 [3.5.4] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kmenuedit-3.5.5 [3.5.3] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.13 [1.0.12] 2,348 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.13 [1.0.12] USE="-debug% -doc" 693 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kmix-3.5.5 [3.5.4] USE="alsa arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama" 6,139 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/lisa-3.5.5 [3.5.4] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 2 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kxkb-3.5.5 [3.5.4] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/pykde-3.5.5 [3.5.0] USE="arts -debug -doc -examples -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama (-kdexdeltas%)" 5,292 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/superkaramba-3.5.5 [3.5.4] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/ksmserver-3.5.5 [3.5.4-r1] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kwin-3.5.5 [3.5.4] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xcomposite -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/ksplashml-3.5.5 [3.5.4] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kfind-3.5.5 [3.5.4] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/konqueror-3.5.5 [3.5.4-r1] USE="arts -debug -java -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kpersonalizer-3.5.5 [3.5.4-r1] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/konsole-3.5.5 [3.5.4-r1] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kopete-3.5.5 [3.5.4] USE="arts crypt%* ssl -addbookmarks% -alias% -autoreplace% -connectionstatus% -contactnotes% -debug -gadu% -groupwise% -highlight% -history% -irc% -jingle% -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -latex% -netmeeting% -nowlistening% -sametime -slp% -sms% -statistics% -texteffect% -translator% -webpresence% -winpopup% -xinerama -xmms -xscreensaver% -yahoo%" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/ark-3.5.5 [3.5.4] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdepasswd-3.5.5 [3.5.4] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdm-3.5.5 [3.5.4-r2] USE="arts pam -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.5 [3.5.4-r1] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama -xscreensaver" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.5 [3.5.4-r1] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kaddressbook-3.5.5 [3.5.4] USE="arts -debug -gnokii -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kpdf-3.5.5 [3.5.4] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 6 kB

Total size of downloads: 110,513 kB
```

Fehlermeldungen:

```
gentoo Downloads # emerge -vu world

Calculating world dependencies  ... done!

>>> starting parallel fetching

>>> Emerging (1 of 60) kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing-3.5.5 to /

>>> Downloading 'ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/distfiles/kdenetwork-3.5.5.tar.bz2'

--17:29:49--  ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/distfiles/kdenetwork-3.5.5.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/kdenetwork-3.5.5.tar.bz2'

Resolving mirror.switch.ch... 130.59.10.35, 130.59.10.34

Connecting to mirror.switch.ch|130.59.10.35|:21... connected.

Logging in as anonymous ... Logged in!

==> SYST ... done.    ==> PWD ... done.

==> TYPE I ... done.  ==> CWD /mirror/gentoo/distfiles ... done.

==> PASV ... done.    ==> RETR kdenetwork-3.5.5.tar.bz2 ... done.

Length: 9'235'564 (8.8M) (unauthoritative)

100%[===========================================>] 9'235'564    629.67K/s    ETA 00:00

17:30:07 (520.09 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/kdenetwork-3.5.5.tar.bz2' saved [9235564]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                             [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                            [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                           [ ok ]

 * checking kdenetwork-3.5.5.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking parts of kdenetwork-3.5.5.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing-3.5.5/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing-3.5.5/work/kdenetwork-filesharing-3.5.5 ...

*** AUTOHEADER NOT FOUND!.

*** KDE requires autoheader 2.53 or newer

make: *** [cvs] Error 1

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing-3.5.5 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1548:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1257:   Called kde-meta_src_compile

  kde-meta.eclass, line 379:   Called kde_src_compile

  kde.eclass, line 164:   Called kde_src_compile 'all'

  kde.eclass, line 331:   Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

  kde.eclass, line 251:   Called die

!!! no configure script found, generation unsuccessful

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

Gut hab ich kdenetwork-filesharing deinstallier und weitergehts mit den fehlern!

```
>>> Emerging (2 of 59) app-crypt/gnupg-1.9.22 to /

 * gnupg-1.9.22.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                              [ ok ]

 * gnupg-1.9.22.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                           [ ok ]

 * gnupg-1.9.22.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                             [ ok ]

 * gnupg-1.9.22.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                           [ ok ]

 * gnupg-1.9.22.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                             [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                             [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                            [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                           [ ok ]

 * checking gnupg-1.9.22.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                         [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gnupg-1.9.22.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/gnupg-1.9.22/work

 * Applying gnupg-1.9.20-fbsd.patch ...                                          [ ok ]

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/gnupg-1.9.22/work/gnupg-1.9.22' ...

 * Running aclocal -I m4 -I gl/m4 ...

/usr/portage/eclass/autotools.eclass: line 208: 27332 Segmentation fault      $@ >>${STDERR_TARGET%/*}/$1-${STDERR_TARGET##*/} 2>&1                                     [ !! ]

 * Failed Running aclocal !

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/gnupg-1.9.22/temp/aclocal-27119.out

!!! ERROR: app-crypt/gnupg-1.9.22 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1548:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 708:   Called src_unpack

  gnupg-1.9.22.ebuild, line 52:   Called eautoreconf

  autotools.eclass, line 79:   Called eaclocal

  autotools.eclass, line 117:   Called autotools_run_tool 'aclocal' '-I' 'm4' '-I' 'gl/m4'

  autotools.eclass, line 229:   Called die

!!! Failed Running aclocal !

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

Bin ganz schön genervt im moment und bitte um hilfe...Last edited by root_tux_linux on Thu Oct 12, 2006 11:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## l3u

 *Quote:*   

> Aha wir updaten auf KDE 3.5.5 nur leider geht das nicht! 

 

Also prinzipiell updaten nicht wir, sondern die User, die sich dafür entschieden haben, ein unstable-System zu verwenden. Der Name sollte für sich sprechen ...

Aber da ja scheinbar Portage selber Speicherzugriffsfehler verursacht: Hast du die aktuellste Version? Mal ein emerge -uavD versucht? Den Confcache (so vorhanden) gelöscht?

----------

## root_tux_linux

Wir = ich und der computer  :Smile: 

emerge -avuD bewirkt folgendes:

```
* Running aclocal ...

/usr/portage/eclass/autotools.eclass: line 208: 19722 Segmentation fault      $@ >>${STDERR_TARGET%/*}/$1-${STDERR_TARGET##*/} 2>&1                                     [ !! ]

 * Failed Running aclocal !

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.13/temp/aclocal-19421.out

!!! ERROR: media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.13 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1548:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 708:   Called src_unpack

  alsa-lib-1.0.13.ebuild, line 32:   Called eautomake

  autotools.eclass, line 175:   Called eautoreconf

  autotools.eclass, line 79:   Called eaclocal

  autotools.eclass, line 117:   Called autotools_run_tool 'aclocal'

  autotools.eclass, line 229:   Called die

!!! Failed Running aclocal !

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

gentoo Downloads #  
```

----------

## l3u

```
/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.13/temp/aclocal-19421.out
```

Schau halt da mal rein!

----------

## root_tux_linux

```
gentoo Downloads # cat /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.13/temp/aclocal-19421.out

***** aclocal *****

```

----------

## root_tux_linux

Jetzt bin ich echt genervt!

Portage hatte mir kdelibs-3.5.4-r2 durch kdelibs-3.5.5 ersetzt danach kamen ja die fehlermeldungen...

Jetzt ist mein KDE zervertzt weil kdebase 3.5.4 ist udn kdelibs 3.5.5!

Ich kann kein downgrade machen weil dann wieder die Fehlermeldung kommt mit Autoheader!

Toll... Echt, so ne Sch* hab ich in 5 Jahren noch nie erlebt!

----------

## Finswimmer

Dann installier 3.5.5 von kdelibs.  Und schau, was den Downgrade veranlasst...

----------

## Marlo

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Jetzt bin ich echt genervt!
> 
> 

 

Na ja; entschuldige bitte meinen Beitrag.

Sorge doch dafür, dass dein System sauber  läuft. Gehe den Fehlermeldungen beim booten nach und auch denen beim runterfahren 

und sorge dafür, dass es keine mehr gibt. Danach wird es mit 3.5.5 schon funktionieren,

und wenn nicht  probiere auch "--resume --skipfirst".Und wenn nicht; mein Gott; 

Gentoo ist cutting edge, insbesondere mit ~ , also kein Grund sich aufzuregen.

Ma

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Marlo wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   Jetzt bin ich echt genervt!
> 
>  
> 
> Na ja; entschuldige bitte meinen Beitrag.
> ...

 

Toll...

Was genau bringt das wenn das System bis heute sauber lief und nach nem "emerge -vu world" die kdelibs geupgradet wurde aber beim Rest ein ACLOCAL & AUTOHEADER Fehler kommt?

Rein garnichts!

Oder darf ich kein emerge -vu machen und muss mein System verrotten lassen?

Seit 5 Jahren tipp ich mind. 1x in der Woche emerge --sync und emerge -vu world nie was...

Und jetzt so ne Sch*e.

```

gentoo ~ # emerge --resume --skipfirst kdelibs

*** Resuming merge...

>>> starting parallel fetching

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) kde-base/arts-3.5.4-r1 to /

 * arts-1.5.4.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                                [ ok ]

 * arts-1.5.4.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                             [ ok ]

 * arts-1.5.4.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                               [ ok ]

 * arts-1.5.4.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                             [ ok ]

 * arts-1.5.4.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                               [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                             [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                            [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                           [ ok ]

 * checking arts-1.5.4.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                           [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking arts-1.5.4.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/arts-3.5.4-r1/work

 * Applying arts-1.3.2-alsa-bigendian.patch ...                                  [ ok ]

 * Applying arts-1.5.0-bindnow.patch ...                                         [ ok ]

 * Applying arts-1.5.4-multilib.patch ...                                        [ ok ]

 * Applying arts-1.5.0-check_tmp_dir.patch ...                                   [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/arts-3.5.4-r1/work/arts-1.5.4 ...

This Makefile is only for the CVS repository

This will be deleted before making the distribution

*** AUTOHEADER NOT FOUND!.

*** KDE requires autoheader 2.53 or newer

make[1]: *** [cvs] Error 1

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: kde-base/arts-3.5.4-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1548:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  arts-3.5.4-r1.ebuild, line 72:   Called kde_src_compile

  kde.eclass, line 164:   Called kde_src_compile 'all'

  kde.eclass, line 331:   Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

  kde.eclass, line 251:   Called die

!!! no configure script found, generation unsuccessful

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

gentoo ~ #
```

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Dann installier 3.5.5 von kdelibs.  Und schau, was den Downgrade veranlasst...

 

Geht nicht...

```
gentoo ~ # equery l kdelibs

[ Searching for package 'kdelibs' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [M~] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5 (3.5)

gentoo ~ # equery l kdebase

[ Searching for package 'kdebase' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.4 (3.5)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.4-r1 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdebase-pam-6 (0)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.4-r1 (3.5)

gentoo ~ #

```

```
gentoo ~ # emerge -vu -O kdelibs

Calculating dependencies ... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.4-r2 to /

 * kdelibs-3.5-patchset-05.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * kdelibs-3.5-patchset-05.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                [ ok ]

 * kdelibs-3.5-patchset-05.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                  [ ok ]

 * kdelibs-3.5-patchset-05.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                [ ok ]

 * kdelibs-3.5-patchset-05.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                  [ ok ]

 * kdelibs-3.5.4.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                             [ ok ]

 * kdelibs-3.5.4.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                          [ ok ]

 * kdelibs-3.5.4.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                            [ ok ]

 * kdelibs-3.5.4.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                          [ ok ]

 * kdelibs-3.5.4.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                            [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                             [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                            [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                           [ ok ]

 * checking kdelibs-3.5.4.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                        [ ok ]

 * checking kdelibs-3.5-patchset-05.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                              [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking kdelibs-3.5.4.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.4-r2/work

>>> Unpacking kdelibs-3.5-patchset-05.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.4-r2/work

 * Applying kdelibs-3.5.4-kate-fixes.diff ...                                    [ ok ]

 * Applying kdelibs-3.5.4-kio-fixes.diff ...                                     [ ok ]

 * Applying kdelibs-3.5.4-libutempter.diff ...                                   [ ok ]

 * Applying kdelibs-3.5.4-misc-fixes.diff ...                                    [ ok ]

 * Applying kdelibs-3.5-bindnow.patch ...                                        [ ok ]

 * Applying kdelibs-3.5-cupsd_init_gentoo.diff ...                               [ ok ]

 * Applying kdelibs-3.5-kicker-crash.patch ...                                   [ ok ]

 * Applying KUbuntu patches for CUPS 1.2 support ...

 *   kubuntu_40_cups12_remove_async.diff ...                                     [ ok ]

 *   kubuntu_41_cups12_startstopfix.diff ...                                     [ ok ]

 *   kubuntu_42_cups12_addmodify.diff ...                                        [ ok ]

 *   kubuntu_43_cups12_empty_printers.diff ...                                   [ ok ]

 *   kubuntu_47_cups12_list_ignore_warnings.diff ...                             [ ok ]

 *   kubuntu_48_cups12_cupsdconf.diff ...                                        [ ok ]

 * Done with patching

 * Applying kdelibs-3.5-lua.patch ...                                            [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.4-r2/work/kdelibs-3.5.4 ...

This Makefile is only for the SVN repository

*** AUTOHEADER NOT FOUND!.

*** KDE requires autoheader 2.53 or newer

make[1]: *** [cvs] Error 1

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.4-r2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1548:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  kdelibs-3.5.4-r2.ebuild, line 128:   Called kde_src_compile

  kde.eclass, line 164:   Called kde_src_compile 'all'

  kde.eclass, line 331:   Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

  kde.eclass, line 251:   Called die

!!! no configure script found, generation unsuccessful

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

Ich häng zwischen KDE 3.5.4 und kde 3.5.5...

Alle versuche ein upgrade oder ein downgrade durchzuführen scheitern mit den ACLOCAL und AOUTHEADER Fehlermeldungen.

Das selbe wenn ich versuch m4, automake, autoconf, automake-wrapper und autoconf-wrapper neu zu mergen!

----------

## franzf

```
*** AUTOHEADER NOT FOUND!.

*** KDE requires autoheader 2.53 or newer

make[1]: *** [cvs] Error 1

make: *** [all] Error 2

[...]

!!! no configure script found, generation unsuccessful
```

autoheader kriegste mit autoconf-wrapper. (hier: sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2)

Entweder du kannst es noch auf deiner Maschine bauen, oder halt per chroot aus der Live-CD.

Oder du findest jemanden mit gleichen FLAGS * Version der dir ein Package schickt.

Was macht ein revdep-rebuild?

Hast du bei der GCC-Umstellung auch schon auf ein neueres Profil gewechselt?

Was sagt dein emerge.log (bzw. genlop -l) über die zuletzt installierten Programme?

Könnte da ein Schuldiger dabei sein?

Grüße

Franz

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> *** AUTOHEADER NOT FOUND!.
> 
> ...

 

```
gentoo ~ # emerge -v --oneshot autoconf-wrapper -vO kdelibs

Calculating dependencies  ... done!

>>> starting parallel fetching

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2 to /

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                             [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                            [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                           [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2/work ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2

>>> Install autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2 into /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2/image/ category sys-devel

>>> Completed installing autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2 into /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2/image/

man:

>>> Merging sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2 to /

--- /usr/

--- /usr/bin/

>>> /usr/bin/autoconf -> ../lib/misc/ac-wrapper.sh

>>> /usr/bin/autom4te -> ../lib/misc/ac-wrapper.sh

>>> /usr/bin/autoscan -> ../lib/misc/ac-wrapper.sh

>>> /usr/bin/autoheader -> ../lib/misc/ac-wrapper.sh

>>> /usr/bin/autoreconf -> ../lib/misc/ac-wrapper.sh

>>> /usr/bin/autoupdate -> ../lib/misc/ac-wrapper.sh

>>> /usr/bin/ifnames -> ../lib/misc/ac-wrapper.sh

--- /usr/lib/

--- /usr/lib/misc/

>>> /usr/lib/misc/ac-wrapper.sh

>>> Safely unmerging already-installed instance...

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/misc/ac-wrapper.sh

--- !mtime sym /usr/bin/ifnames

--- !mtime sym /usr/bin/autoupdate

--- !mtime sym /usr/bin/autoscan

--- !mtime sym /usr/bin/autoreconf

--- !mtime sym /usr/bin/autom4te

--- !mtime sym /usr/bin/autoheader

--- !mtime sym /usr/bin/autoconf

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/misc

--- !empty dir /usr/lib

--- !empty dir /usr/bin

--- !empty dir /usr

>>> Original instance of package unmerged safely.

>>> sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2 merged.

>>> No packages selected for removal by clean.

>>> Emerging (2 of 2) kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.4-r2 to /

 * kdelibs-3.5-patchset-05.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * kdelibs-3.5-patchset-05.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                [ ok ]

 * kdelibs-3.5-patchset-05.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                  [ ok ]

 * kdelibs-3.5-patchset-05.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                [ ok ]

 * kdelibs-3.5-patchset-05.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                  [ ok ]

 * kdelibs-3.5.4.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                             [ ok ]

 * kdelibs-3.5.4.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                          [ ok ]

 * kdelibs-3.5.4.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                            [ ok ]

 * kdelibs-3.5.4.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                          [ ok ]

 * kdelibs-3.5.4.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                            [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                             [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                            [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                           [ ok ]

 * checking kdelibs-3.5.4.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                        [ ok ]

 * checking kdelibs-3.5-patchset-05.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                              [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking kdelibs-3.5.4.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.4-r2/work

>>> Unpacking kdelibs-3.5-patchset-05.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.4-r2/work

 * Applying kdelibs-3.5.4-kate-fixes.diff ...                                    [ ok ]

 * Applying kdelibs-3.5.4-kio-fixes.diff ...                                     [ ok ]

 * Applying kdelibs-3.5.4-libutempter.diff ...                                   [ ok ]

 * Applying kdelibs-3.5.4-misc-fixes.diff ...                                    [ ok ]

 * Applying kdelibs-3.5-bindnow.patch ...                                        [ ok ]

 * Applying kdelibs-3.5-cupsd_init_gentoo.diff ...                               [ ok ]

 * Applying kdelibs-3.5-kicker-crash.patch ...                                   [ ok ]

 * Applying KUbuntu patches for CUPS 1.2 support ...

 *   kubuntu_40_cups12_remove_async.diff ...                                     [ ok ]

 *   kubuntu_41_cups12_startstopfix.diff ...                                     [ ok ]

 *   kubuntu_42_cups12_addmodify.diff ...                                        [ ok ]

 *   kubuntu_43_cups12_empty_printers.diff ...                                   [ ok ]

 *   kubuntu_47_cups12_list_ignore_warnings.diff ...                             [ ok ]

 *   kubuntu_48_cups12_cupsdconf.diff ...                                        [ ok ]

 * Done with patching

 * Applying kdelibs-3.5-lua.patch ...                                            [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.4-r2/work/kdelibs-3.5.4 ...

This Makefile is only for the SVN repository

*** AUTOHEADER NOT FOUND!.

*** KDE requires autoheader 2.53 or newer

make[1]: *** [cvs] Error 1

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.4-r2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1548:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  kdelibs-3.5.4-r2.ebuild, line 128:   Called kde_src_compile

  kde.eclass, line 164:   Called kde_src_compile 'all'

  kde.eclass, line 331:   Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

  kde.eclass, line 251:   Called die

!!! no configure script found, generation unsuccessful

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

gentoo ~ #                         
```

```
gentoo ~ # revdep-rebuild

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... Nothing to rebuild

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done.

gentoo ~ #                                 
```

```
gentoo ~ # genlop -l

Speicherzugriffsfehler

gentoo ~ # genlop -l

```

```
1160584222: Started emerge on: Oct 11, 2006 18:30:22

1160584222:  *** emerge --update --verbose world

1160584228:  >>> emerge (1 of 5) sys-apps/portage-2.1.2_pre2-r8 to /

1160584229:  === (1 of 5) Cleaning (sys-apps/portage-2.1.2_pre2-r8::/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.2_pre2-r8.ebuild)

1160584230:  === (1 of 5) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/portage-2.1.2_pre2-r8::/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.2_pre2-r8.ebuild)

1160584250:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-apps/portage

1160584255: === Unmerging... (sys-apps/portage-2.1.2_pre2-r7)

1160584260:  >>> unmerge success: sys-apps/portage-2.1.2_pre2-r7

1160584260:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 5) sys-apps/portage-2.1.2_pre2-r8 to /

1160584260:  *** RESTARTING emerge via exec() after change of portage version.

1160584260:  *** terminating.

1160584261: Started emerge on: Oct 11, 2006 18:31:01

1160584261:  *** emerge --resume --update --verbose

1160584262:  *** Resuming merge...

1160584262:  >>> emerge (1 of 4) x11-libs/gtk+-1.2.10-r12 to /

1160584262:  === (1 of 4) Cleaning (x11-libs/gtk+-1.2.10-r12::/usr/portage/x11-libs/gtk+/gtk+-1.2.10-r12.ebuild)

1160584263:  === (1 of 4) Compiling/Merging (x11-libs/gtk+-1.2.10-r12::/usr/portage/x11-libs/gtk+/gtk+-1.2.10-r12.ebuild)

1160584732:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: x11-libs/gtk+

1160584737: === Unmerging... (x11-libs/gtk+-1.2.10-r11)

1160584739:  >>> unmerge success: x11-libs/gtk+-1.2.10-r11

1160584739:  === (1 of 4) Post-Build Cleaning (x11-libs/gtk+-1.2.10-r12::/usr/portage/x11-libs/gtk+/gtk+-1.2.10-r12.ebuild)

1160584739:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 4) x11-libs/gtk+-1.2.10-r12 to /

1160584739:  >>> emerge (2 of 4) net-p2p/ktorrent-2.0.3 to /

1160584739:  === (2 of 4) Cleaning (net-p2p/ktorrent-2.0.3::/usr/portage/net-p2p/ktorrent/ktorrent-2.0.3.ebuild)

1160584740:  === (2 of 4) Compiling/Merging (net-p2p/ktorrent-2.0.3::/usr/portage/net-p2p/ktorrent/ktorrent-2.0.3.ebuild)

1160585875:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: net-p2p/ktorrent

1160585880: === Unmerging... (net-p2p/ktorrent-2.0.2)

1160585885:  >>> unmerge success: net-p2p/ktorrent-2.0.2

1160585885:  === (2 of 4) Post-Build Cleaning (net-p2p/ktorrent-2.0.3::/usr/portage/net-p2p/ktorrent/ktorrent-2.0.3.ebuild)

1160585885:  ::: completed emerge (2 of 4) net-p2p/ktorrent-2.0.3 to /

1160585885:  >>> emerge (3 of 4) app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.3_pre2 to /

1160585886:  === (3 of 4) Cleaning (app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.3_pre2::/usr/portage/app-portage/gentoolkit/gentoolkit-0.2.3_pre2.ebuild)

1160585886:  === (3 of 4) Compiling/Merging (app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.3_pre2::/usr/portage/app-portage/gentoolkit/gentoolkit-0.2.3_pre2.ebuild)

1160585892:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-portage/gentoolkit

1160585897: === Unmerging... (app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.3_pre1)

1160585899:  >>> unmerge success: app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.3_pre1

1160585899:  === (3 of 4) Post-Build Cleaning (app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.3_pre2::/usr/portage/app-portage/gentoolkit/gentoolkit-0.2.3_pre2.ebuild)

1160585899:  ::: completed emerge (3 of 4) app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.3_pre2 to /

1160585899:  >>> emerge (4 of 4) sys-devel/gcc-3.4.6-r2 to /

1160585899:  === (4 of 4) Cleaning (sys-devel/gcc-3.4.6-r2::/usr/portage/sys-devel/gcc/gcc-3.4.6-r2.ebuild)

1160585900:  === (4 of 4) Compiling/Merging (sys-devel/gcc-3.4.6-r2::/usr/portage/sys-devel/gcc/gcc-3.4.6-r2.ebuild)

1160588303:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-devel/gcc

1160588308: === Unmerging... (sys-devel/gcc-3.4.6-r1)

1160588313:  >>> unmerge success: sys-devel/gcc-3.4.6-r1

1160588313:  === (4 of 4) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-devel/gcc-3.4.6-r2::/usr/portage/sys-devel/gcc/gcc-3.4.6-r2.ebuild)

1160588313:  ::: completed emerge (4 of 4) sys-devel/gcc-3.4.6-r2 to /

1160588313:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1160588316:  *** exiting successfully.

1160588323:  *** terminating.

1160598934: Started emerge on: Oct 11, 2006 22:35:34

1160598934:  *** emerge  sync

1160598934:  === sync

1160598935: >>> Starting rsync with rsync://140.211.166.165/gentoo-portage

1160599211: === Sync completed with rsync://140.211.166.165/gentoo-portage

1160599356:  *** terminating.

1160600596: Started emerge on: Oct 11, 2006 23:03:16

1160600596:  *** emerge --update --verbose world

1160600629:  >>> emerge (1 of 62) kde-base/arts-3.5.5 to /

1160600629:  === (1 of 62) Cleaning (kde-base/arts-3.5.5::/usr/portage/kde-base/arts/arts-3.5.5.ebuild)

1160600632:  === (1 of 62) Compiling/Merging (kde-base/arts-3.5.5::/usr/portage/kde-base/arts/arts-3.5.5.ebuild)

1160601805:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: kde-base/arts

1160601810: === Unmerging... (kde-base/arts-3.5.4-r1)

1160601820:  >>> unmerge success: kde-base/arts-3.5.4-r1

1160601820:  === (1 of 62) Post-Build Cleaning (kde-base/arts-3.5.5::/usr/portage/kde-base/arts/arts-3.5.5.ebuild)

1160601820:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 62) kde-base/arts-3.5.5 to /

1160601820:  >>> emerge (2 of 62) kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5 to /

1160601821:  === (2 of 62) Cleaning (kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5::/usr/portage/kde-base/kdelibs/kdelibs-3.5.5.ebuild)

1160601824:  === (2 of 62) Compiling/Merging (kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5::/usr/portage/kde-base/kdelibs/kdelibs-3.5.5.ebuild)

1160655506: Started emerge on: Oct 12, 2006 14:18:26

1160655506:  *** emerge  sync

1160655506:  === sync

1160655506: >>> Starting rsync with rsync://134.68.220.73/gentoo-portage

1160655720: === Sync completed with rsync://134.68.220.73/gentoo-portage

1160655781:  *** terminating.

1160655847: Started emerge on: Oct 12, 2006 14:24:07

1160655847:  *** emerge --update --verbose world

1160655859:  >>> emerge (1 of 62) sys-apps/portage-2.1.2_pre2-r9 to /

1160655860:  === (1 of 62) Cleaning (sys-apps/portage-2.1.2_pre2-r9::/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.2_pre2-r9.ebuild)

1160655861:  === (1 of 62) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/portage-2.1.2_pre2-r9::/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.2_pre2-r9.ebuild)

1160655897:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-apps/portage

1160655902: === Unmerging... (sys-apps/portage-2.1.2_pre2-r8)

1160655914:  >>> unmerge success: sys-apps/portage-2.1.2_pre2-r8

1160655914:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 62) sys-apps/portage-2.1.2_pre2-r9 to /

1160655914:  *** RESTARTING emerge via exec() after change of portage version.

1160655914:  *** terminating.

1160655916: Started emerge on: Oct 12, 2006 14:25:16

1160655916:  *** emerge --resume --update --verbose

1160655916:  *** Resuming merge...

1160655917:  >>> emerge (1 of 61) kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5 to /

1160655917:  === (1 of 61) Cleaning (kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5::/usr/portage/kde-base/kdelibs/kdelibs-3.5.5.ebuild)

1160655921:  === (1 of 61) Compiling/Merging (kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5::/usr/portage/kde-base/kdelibs/kdelibs-3.5.5.ebuild)

1160665739:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: kde-base/kdelibs

1160665746: === Unmerging... (kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.4-r2)

1160665761:  >>> unmerge success: kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.4-r2

1160665761:  === (1 of 61) Post-Build Cleaning (kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5::/usr/portage/kde-base/kdelibs/kdelibs-3.5.5.ebuild)

1160665761:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 61) kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5 to /

1160665761:  >>> emerge (2 of 61) kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing-3.5.5 to /

1160665761:  === (2 of 61) Cleaning (kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing-3.5.5::/usr/portage/kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing/kdenetwork-filesharing-3.5.5.ebuild)

1160665763:  === (2 of 61) Compiling/Merging (kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing-3.5.5::/usr/portage/kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing/kdenetwork-filesharing-3.5.5.ebuild)

1160665785:  *** terminating.

1160666971: Started emerge on: Oct 12, 2006 17:29:31

1160666971:  *** emerge --update --verbose world

1160666985:  >>> emerge (1 of 60) kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing-3.5.5 to /

1160666986:  === (1 of 60) Cleaning (kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing-3.5.5::/usr/portage/kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing/kdenetwork-filesharing-3.5.5.ebuild)

1160666989:  === (1 of 60) Compiling/Merging (kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing-3.5.5::/usr/portage/kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing/kdenetwork-filesharing-3.5.5.ebuild)

1160667037:  *** terminating.

1160667469: Started emerge on: Oct 12, 2006 17:37:49

1160667469:  *** emerge  unmerge kdenetwork-fileshare

1160667469:  *** terminating.

1160667480: Started emerge on: Oct 12, 2006 17:38:00

1160667480:  *** emerge  unmerge kdenetwork-filesharing

1160667485: === Unmerging... (kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing-3.5.4)

1160667491:  >>> unmerge success: kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing-3.5.4

1160667491:  *** exiting successfully.

1160667492:  *** terminating.

1160667496: Started emerge on: Oct 12, 2006 17:38:16

1160667497:  *** emerge --update --verbose world

1160667511:  >>> emerge (1 of 59) dev-libs/libassuan-0.9.2 to /

1160667511:  === (1 of 59) Cleaning (dev-libs/libassuan-0.9.2::/usr/portage/dev-libs/libassuan/libassuan-0.9.2.ebuild)

1160667512:  === (1 of 59) Compiling/Merging (dev-libs/libassuan-0.9.2::/usr/portage/dev-libs/libassuan/libassuan-0.9.2.ebuild)

1160667578:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-libs/libassuan

1160667583: === Unmerging... (dev-libs/libassuan-0.6.10)

1160667587:  >>> unmerge success: dev-libs/libassuan-0.6.10

1160667587:  === (1 of 59) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-libs/libassuan-0.9.2::/usr/portage/dev-libs/libassuan/libassuan-0.9.2.ebuild)

1160667587:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 59) dev-libs/libassuan-0.9.2 to /

1160667587:  >>> emerge (2 of 59) app-crypt/gnupg-1.9.22 to /

1160667587:  === (2 of 59) Cleaning (app-crypt/gnupg-1.9.22::/usr/portage/app-crypt/gnupg/gnupg-1.9.22.ebuild)

1160667589:  === (2 of 59) Compiling/Merging (app-crypt/gnupg-1.9.22::/usr/portage/app-crypt/gnupg/gnupg-1.9.22.ebuild)

1160667602:  *** terminating.

1160674265: Started emerge on: Oct 12, 2006 19:31:05

1160674265:  *** emerge --deep --ask --update --verbose world

1160674303:  >>> emerge (1 of 75) sys-libs/timezone-data-2006n to /

1160674303:  === (1 of 75) Cleaning (sys-libs/timezone-data-2006n::/usr/portage/sys-libs/timezone-data/timezone-data-2006n.ebuild)

1160674305:  === (1 of 75) Compiling/Merging (sys-libs/timezone-data-2006n::/usr/portage/sys-libs/timezone-data/timezone-data-2006n.ebuild)

1160674341:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-libs/timezone-data

1160674347: === Unmerging... (sys-libs/timezone-data-2006m)

1160674359:  >>> unmerge success: sys-libs/timezone-data-2006m

1160674359:  === (1 of 75) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-libs/timezone-data-2006n::/usr/portage/sys-libs/timezone-data/timezone-data-2006n.ebuild)

1160674359:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 75) sys-libs/timezone-data-2006n to /

1160674359:  >>> emerge (2 of 75) media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.13 to /

1160674359:  === (2 of 75) Cleaning (media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.13::/usr/portage/media-sound/alsa-headers/alsa-headers-1.0.13.ebuild)

1160674360:  === (2 of 75) Compiling/Merging (media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.13::/usr/portage/media-sound/alsa-headers/alsa-headers-1.0.13.ebuild)

1160674386:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: media-sound/alsa-headers

1160674391: === Unmerging... (media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.12)

1160674394:  >>> unmerge success: media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.12

1160674394:  === (2 of 75) Post-Build Cleaning (media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.13::/usr/portage/media-sound/alsa-headers/alsa-headers-1.0.13.ebuild)

1160674394:  ::: completed emerge (2 of 75) media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.13 to /

1160674394:  >>> emerge (3 of 75) dev-libs/nspr-4.6.3-r1 to /

1160674394:  === (3 of 75) Cleaning (dev-libs/nspr-4.6.3-r1::/usr/portage/dev-libs/nspr/nspr-4.6.3-r1.ebuild)

1160674396:  === (3 of 75) Compiling/Merging (dev-libs/nspr-4.6.3-r1::/usr/portage/dev-libs/nspr/nspr-4.6.3-r1.ebuild)

1160674542:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-libs/nspr

1160674547: === Unmerging... (dev-libs/nspr-4.6.3)

1160674550:  >>> unmerge success: dev-libs/nspr-4.6.3

1160674550:  === (3 of 75) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-libs/nspr-4.6.3-r1::/usr/portage/dev-libs/nspr/nspr-4.6.3-r1.ebuild)

1160674550:  ::: completed emerge (3 of 75) dev-libs/nspr-4.6.3-r1 to /

1160674550:  >>> emerge (4 of 75) media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.13 to /

1160674551:  === (4 of 75) Cleaning (media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.13::/usr/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib/alsa-lib-1.0.13.ebuild)

1160674553:  === (4 of 75) Compiling/Merging (media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.13::/usr/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib/alsa-lib-1.0.13.ebuild)

1160674567:  *** terminating.

1160674868: Started emerge on: Oct 12, 2006 19:41:08

1160674868:  *** emerge --oneshot automake

1160674871:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r2 to /

1160674871:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r2::/usr/portage/sys-devel/automake/automake-1.9.6-r2.ebuild)

1160674872:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r2::/usr/portage/sys-devel/automake/automake-1.9.6-r2.ebuild)

1160674873:  *** terminating.

1160675082: Started emerge on: Oct 12, 2006 19:44:42

1160675082:  *** emerge --oneshot --verbose =sys-devel/automake-1.4_p6 =sys-devel/automake-1.5 =sys-devel/automake-1.6.3 =sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r3 =sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r2 =sys-devel/automake-wrapper-1-r1

1160675083:  >>> emerge (1 of 6) sys-devel/automake-1.4_p6 to /

1160675083:  === (1 of 6) Cleaning (sys-devel/automake-1.4_p6::/usr/portage/sys-devel/automake/automake-1.4_p6.ebuild)

1160675085:  === (1 of 6) Compiling/Merging (sys-devel/automake-1.4_p6::/usr/portage/sys-devel/automake/automake-1.4_p6.ebuild)

1160675102:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-devel/automake

1160675102:  --- AUTOCLEAN: Nothing unmerged.

1160675102:  === (1 of 6) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-devel/automake-1.4_p6::/usr/portage/sys-devel/automake/automake-1.4_p6.ebuild)

1160675102:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 6) sys-devel/automake-1.4_p6 to /

1160675102:  >>> emerge (2 of 6) sys-devel/automake-1.5 to /

1160675102:  === (2 of 6) Cleaning (sys-devel/automake-1.5::/usr/portage/sys-devel/automake/automake-1.5.ebuild)

1160675103:  === (2 of 6) Compiling/Merging (sys-devel/automake-1.5::/usr/portage/sys-devel/automake/automake-1.5.ebuild)

1160675121:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-devel/automake

1160675121:  --- AUTOCLEAN: Nothing unmerged.

1160675121:  === (2 of 6) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-devel/automake-1.5::/usr/portage/sys-devel/automake/automake-1.5.ebuild)

1160675121:  ::: completed emerge (2 of 6) sys-devel/automake-1.5 to /

1160675121:  >>> emerge (3 of 6) sys-devel/automake-1.6.3 to /

1160675121:  === (3 of 6) Cleaning (sys-devel/automake-1.6.3::/usr/portage/sys-devel/automake/automake-1.6.3.ebuild)

1160675122:  === (3 of 6) Compiling/Merging (sys-devel/automake-1.6.3::/usr/portage/sys-devel/automake/automake-1.6.3.ebuild)

1160675127:  *** terminating.

1160675305: Started emerge on: Oct 12, 2006 19:48:25

1160675305:  *** emerge --oneshot --verbose =sys-devel/automake-1.4_p6 =sys-devel/automake-1.5 =sys-devel/automake-1.6.3 =sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r3 =sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r2 =sys-devel/automake-wrapper-1-r1

1160675305:  *** terminating.

1160675336: Started emerge on: Oct 12, 2006 19:48:56

1160675336:  *** emerge --update --verbose autoconf

1160675337:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1160675338:  *** exiting successfully.

1160675344:  *** terminating.

1160675424: Started emerge on: Oct 12, 2006 19:50:24

1160675424:  *** emerge --oneshot --verbose =sys-devel/autoconf-2.13 =sys-devel/autoconf-2.60 =sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2

1160675425:  >>> emerge (1 of 3) sys-devel/autoconf-2.13 to /

1160675425:  === (1 of 3) Cleaning (sys-devel/autoconf-2.13::/usr/portage/sys-devel/autoconf/autoconf-2.13.ebuild)

1160675426:  === (1 of 3) Compiling/Merging (sys-devel/autoconf-2.13::/usr/portage/sys-devel/autoconf/autoconf-2.13.ebuild)

1160675438:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-devel/autoconf

1160675438:  --- AUTOCLEAN: Nothing unmerged.

1160675438:  === (1 of 3) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-devel/autoconf-2.13::/usr/portage/sys-devel/autoconf/autoconf-2.13.ebuild)

1160675438:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 3) sys-devel/autoconf-2.13 to /

1160675438:  >>> emerge (2 of 3) sys-devel/autoconf-2.60 to /

1160675439:  === (2 of 3) Cleaning (sys-devel/autoconf-2.60::/usr/portage/sys-devel/autoconf/autoconf-2.60.ebuild)

1160675439:  === (2 of 3) Compiling/Merging (sys-devel/autoconf-2.60::/usr/portage/sys-devel/autoconf/autoconf-2.60.ebuild)

1160675446:  *** terminating.

1160675537: Started emerge on: Oct 12, 2006 19:52:17

1160675537:  *** emerge --verbose portage

1160675539:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-apps/portage-2.1.2_pre2-r8 to /

1160675539:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (sys-apps/portage-2.1.2_pre2-r8::/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.2_pre2-r8.ebuild)

1160675540:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/portage-2.1.2_pre2-r8::/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.2_pre2-r8.ebuild)

1160675558:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-apps/portage

1160675563: === Unmerging... (sys-apps/portage-2.1.2_pre2-r9)

1160675568:  >>> unmerge success: sys-apps/portage-2.1.2_pre2-r9

1160675568:  === (1 of 1) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-apps/portage-2.1.2_pre2-r8::/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.2_pre2-r8.ebuild)

1160675568:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 1) sys-apps/portage-2.1.2_pre2-r8 to /

1160675568:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1160675569:  *** exiting successfully.

1160675574:  *** terminating.

1160675584: Started emerge on: Oct 12, 2006 19:53:04

1160675584:  *** emerge --oneshot --verbose =sys-devel/autoconf-2.13 =sys-devel/autoconf-2.60 =sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2

1160675585:  >>> emerge (1 of 3) sys-devel/autoconf-2.13 to /

1160675585:  === (1 of 3) Cleaning (sys-devel/autoconf-2.13::/usr/portage/sys-devel/autoconf/autoconf-2.13.ebuild)

1160675586:  === (1 of 3) Compiling/Merging (sys-devel/autoconf-2.13::/usr/portage/sys-devel/autoconf/autoconf-2.13.ebuild)

1160675604:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-devel/autoconf

1160675604:  --- AUTOCLEAN: Nothing unmerged.

1160675604:  === (1 of 3) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-devel/autoconf-2.13::/usr/portage/sys-devel/autoconf/autoconf-2.13.ebuild)

1160675604:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 3) sys-devel/autoconf-2.13 to /

1160675604:  >>> emerge (2 of 3) sys-devel/autoconf-2.60 to /

1160675605:  === (2 of 3) Cleaning (sys-devel/autoconf-2.60::/usr/portage/sys-devel/autoconf/autoconf-2.60.ebuild)

1160675605:  === (2 of 3) Compiling/Merging (sys-devel/autoconf-2.60::/usr/portage/sys-devel/autoconf/autoconf-2.60.ebuild)

1160675614:  *** terminating.

1160675822: Started emerge on: Oct 12, 2006 19:57:02

1160675822:  *** emerge  unmerge dgs

1160675822:  *** terminating.

1160675854: Started emerge on: Oct 12, 2006 19:57:34

1160675854:  *** emerge  unmerge bgs

1160675854:  *** terminating.

1160675883: Started emerge on: Oct 12, 2006 19:58:03

1160675883:  *** emerge --deep --ask --update --verbose world

1160675928:  >>> emerge (1 of 73) sys-apps/portage-2.1.2_pre2-r9 to /

1160675928:  === (1 of 73) Cleaning (sys-apps/portage-2.1.2_pre2-r9::/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.2_pre2-r9.ebuild)

1160675930:  === (1 of 73) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/portage-2.1.2_pre2-r9::/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.2_pre2-r9.ebuild)

1160675951:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-apps/portage

1160675956: === Unmerging... (sys-apps/portage-2.1.2_pre2-r8)

1160675962:  >>> unmerge success: sys-apps/portage-2.1.2_pre2-r8

1160675962:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 73) sys-apps/portage-2.1.2_pre2-r9 to /

1160675962:  *** RESTARTING emerge via exec() after change of portage version.

1160675962:  *** terminating.

1160675964: Started emerge on: Oct 12, 2006 19:59:24

1160675964:  *** emerge --deep --resume --update --verbose

1160675965:  *** Resuming merge...

1160675965:  >>> emerge (1 of 72) media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.13 to /

1160675965:  === (1 of 72) Cleaning (media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.13::/usr/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib/alsa-lib-1.0.13.ebuild)

1160675967:  === (1 of 72) Compiling/Merging (media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.13::/usr/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib/alsa-lib-1.0.13.ebuild)

1160675978:  *** terminating.

1160676131: Started emerge on: Oct 12, 2006 20:02:11

1160676131:  *** emerge --oneshot --verbose =automake-wrapper-1-r1

1160676131:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-devel/automake-wrapper-1-r1 to /

1160676132:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (sys-devel/automake-wrapper-1-r1::/usr/portage/sys-devel/automake-wrapper/automake-wrapper-1-r1.ebuild)

1160676132:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (sys-devel/automake-wrapper-1-r1::/usr/portage/sys-devel/automake-wrapper/automake-wrapper-1-r1.ebuild)

1160676137:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-devel/automake-wrapper

1160676137:  --- AUTOCLEAN: Nothing unmerged.

1160676137:  === (1 of 1) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-devel/automake-wrapper-1-r1::/usr/portage/sys-devel/automake-wrapper/automake-wrapper-1-r1.ebuild)

1160676137:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 1) sys-devel/automake-wrapper-1-r1 to /

1160676137:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1160676138:  *** exiting successfully.

1160676142:  *** terminating.

1160676164: Started emerge on: Oct 12, 2006 20:02:44

1160676164:  *** emerge --oneshot --verbose =autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2

1160676164:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2 to /

1160676165:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2::/usr/portage/sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2.ebuild)

1160676165:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2::/usr/portage/sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2.ebuild)

1160676170:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper

1160676170:  --- AUTOCLEAN: Nothing unmerged.

1160676170:  === (1 of 1) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2::/usr/portage/sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2.ebuild)

1160676170:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 1) sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2 to /

1160676170:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1160676170:  *** exiting successfully.

1160676171:  *** terminating.

1160676176: Started emerge on: Oct 12, 2006 20:02:56

1160676176:  *** emerge --deep --ask --update --verbose world

1160676200:  >>> emerge (1 of 72) media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.13 to /

1160676201:  === (1 of 72) Cleaning (media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.13::/usr/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib/alsa-lib-1.0.13.ebuild)

1160676202:  === (1 of 72) Compiling/Merging (media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.13::/usr/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib/alsa-lib-1.0.13.ebuild)

1160676208:  *** terminating.

1160676228: Started emerge on: Oct 12, 2006 20:03:48

1160676228:  *** emerge --ask --update --verbose world

1160676243:  >>> emerge (1 of 57) app-crypt/gnupg-1.9.22 to /

1160676243:  === (1 of 57) Cleaning (app-crypt/gnupg-1.9.22::/usr/portage/app-crypt/gnupg/gnupg-1.9.22.ebuild)

1160676245:  === (1 of 57) Compiling/Merging (app-crypt/gnupg-1.9.22::/usr/portage/app-crypt/gnupg/gnupg-1.9.22.ebuild)

1160676258:  *** terminating.

1160676292: Started emerge on: Oct 12, 2006 20:04:52

1160676292:  *** emerge --oneshot --verbose automake

1160676292:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r2 to /

1160676292:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r2::/usr/portage/sys-devel/automake/automake-1.9.6-r2.ebuild)

1160676293:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r2::/usr/portage/sys-devel/automake/automake-1.9.6-r2.ebuild)

1160676299:  *** terminating.

1160677125: Started emerge on: Oct 12, 2006 20:18:45

1160677125:  *** emerge  unmerge azureus

1160677130: === Unmerging... (net-p2p/azureus-2.5.0.0-r2)

1160677133:  >>> unmerge success: net-p2p/azureus-2.5.0.0-r2

1160677133:  *** exiting successfully.

1160677134:  *** terminating.

1160677192: Started emerge on: Oct 12, 2006 20:19:52

1160677192:  *** emerge --deep --update world

1160677215:  >>> emerge (1 of 72) media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.13 to /

1160677215:  === (1 of 72) Cleaning (media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.13::/usr/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib/alsa-lib-1.0.13.ebuild)

1160677217:  === (1 of 72) Compiling/Merging (media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.13::/usr/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib/alsa-lib-1.0.13.ebuild)

1160677226:  *** terminating.

1160683587: Started emerge on: Oct 12, 2006 22:06:27

1160683587:  *** emerge --update --verbose kdelibs

1160683589:  >>> emerge (1 of 3) media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.13 to /

1160683590:  === (1 of 3) Cleaning (media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.13::/usr/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib/alsa-lib-1.0.13.ebuild)

1160683591:  === (1 of 3) Compiling/Merging (media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.13::/usr/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib/alsa-lib-1.0.13.ebuild)

1160683599:  *** terminating.

1160683667: Started emerge on: Oct 12, 2006 22:07:47

1160683667:  *** emerge --oneshot --update --verbose kdelibs

1160683669:  >>> emerge (1 of 3) media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.13 to /

1160683669:  === (1 of 3) Cleaning (media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.13::/usr/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib/alsa-lib-1.0.13.ebuild)

1160683671:  === (1 of 3) Compiling/Merging (media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.13::/usr/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib/alsa-lib-1.0.13.ebuild)

1160683671:  *** terminating.

1160683710: Started emerge on: Oct 12, 2006 22:08:30

1160683710:  *** emerge --verbose --nodeps --update kdelibs

1160683711:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.4-r2 to /

1160683711:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.4-r2::/usr/portage/kde-base/kdelibs/kdelibs-3.5.4-r2.ebuild)

1160683713:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.4-r2::/usr/portage/kde-base/kdelibs/kdelibs-3.5.4-r2.ebuild)

1160683813:  *** terminating.

1160690579: Started emerge on: Oct 13, 2006 00:02:59

1160690580:  *** emerge --skipfirst --resume

1160690583:  *** Resuming merge...

1160690583:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1160690585:  *** exiting successfully.

1160690586:  *** terminating.

1160690652: Started emerge on: Oct 13, 2006 00:04:12

1160690652:  *** emerge --skipfirst --resume kdelibs

1160690653:  *** Resuming merge...

1160690653:  >>> emerge (1 of 2) kde-base/arts-3.5.4-r1 to /

1160690653:  === (1 of 2) Cleaning (kde-base/arts-3.5.4-r1::/usr/portage/kde-base/arts/arts-3.5.4-r1.ebuild)

1160690656:  === (1 of 2) Compiling/Merging (kde-base/arts-3.5.4-r1::/usr/portage/kde-base/arts/arts-3.5.4-r1.ebuild)

1160690671:  *** terminating.

1160690881: Started emerge on: Oct 13, 2006 00:08:01

1160690881:  *** emerge --verbose --nodeps --update kdelibs

1160690882:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.4-r2 to /

1160690883:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.4-r2::/usr/portage/kde-base/kdelibs/kdelibs-3.5.4-r2.ebuild)

1160690886:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.4-r2::/usr/portage/kde-base/kdelibs/kdelibs-3.5.4-r2.ebuild)

1160690944:  *** terminating.

1160691613: Started emerge on: Oct 13, 2006 00:20:13

1160691614:  *** emerge --verbose --nodeps --update autoconf-wrapper

1160691618:  *** terminating.

1160691626: Started emerge on: Oct 13, 2006 00:20:26

1160691626:  *** emerge --verbose --oneshot --nodeps --update autoconf-wrapper

1160691685:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1160691708:  *** exiting successfully.

1160691716:  *** terminating.

1160691729: Started emerge on: Oct 13, 2006 00:22:09

1160691729:  *** emerge --oneshot --nodeps --verbose autoconf-wrapper

1160691758:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2 to /

1160691759:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2::/usr/portage/sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2.ebuild)

1160691763:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2::/usr/portage/sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2.ebuild)

1160691805:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper

1160691805:  --- AUTOCLEAN: Nothing unmerged.

1160691805:  === (1 of 1) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2::/usr/portage/sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2.ebuild)

1160691805:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 1) sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2 to /

1160691805:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1160691862:  *** exiting successfully.

1160691873:  *** terminating.

1160692169: Started emerge on: Oct 13, 2006 00:29:29

1160692169:  *** emerge --verbose --nodeps --update kdelibs

1160692248:  *** terminating.

1160692870: Started emerge on: Oct 13, 2006 00:41:09

1160692870:  *** emerge --resume kdelibs

1160692873:  *** Resuming merge...

1160692873:  >>> emerge (1 of 2) kde-base/arts-3.5.4-r1 to /

1160692874:  === (1 of 2) Cleaning (kde-base/arts-3.5.4-r1::/usr/portage/kde-base/arts/arts-3.5.4-r1.ebuild)

1160692876:  === (1 of 2) Compiling/Merging (kde-base/arts-3.5.4-r1::/usr/portage/kde-base/arts/arts-3.5.4-r1.ebuild)

1160692892:  *** terminating.

1160692960: Started emerge on: Oct 13, 2006 00:42:40

1160692961:  *** emerge --skipfirst --resume kdelibs

1160692961:  *** Resuming merge...

1160692961:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.4-r2 to /

1160692961:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.4-r2::/usr/portage/kde-base/kdelibs/kdelibs-3.5.4-r2.ebuild)

1160692967:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.4-r2::/usr/portage/kde-base/kdelibs/kdelibs-3.5.4-r2.ebuild)

1160693002:  *** terminating.

1160693012: Started emerge on: Oct 13, 2006 00:43:32

1160693012:  *** emerge --oneshot --verbose autoconf-wrapper

1160693013:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2 to /

1160693013:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2::/usr/portage/sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2.ebuild)

1160693013:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2::/usr/portage/sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2.ebuild)

1160693016:  *** terminating.

1160693035: Started emerge on: Oct 13, 2006 00:43:55

1160693035:  *** emerge --oneshot --verbose autoconf-wrapper

1160693036:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2 to /

1160693036:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2::/usr/portage/sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2.ebuild)

1160693036:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2::/usr/portage/sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2.ebuild)

1160693046:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper

1160693046:  --- AUTOCLEAN: Nothing unmerged.

1160693046:  === (1 of 1) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2::/usr/portage/sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2.ebuild)

1160693046:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 1) sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2 to /

1160693046:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1160693048:  *** exiting successfully.

1160693049:  *** terminating.

1160693050: Started emerge on: Oct 13, 2006 00:44:10

1160693050:  *** emerge --skipfirst --resume kdelibs

1160693050:  *** terminating.

1160693076: Started emerge on: Oct 13, 2006 00:44:36

1160693076:  *** emerge --skipfirst --resume kdelibs

1160693076:  *** terminating.

1160693091: Started emerge on: Oct 13, 2006 00:44:51

1160693091:  *** emerge  kdelibs

1160693092:  >>> emerge (1 of 2) kde-base/arts-3.5.4-r1 to /

1160693092:  === (1 of 2) Cleaning (kde-base/arts-3.5.4-r1::/usr/portage/kde-base/arts/arts-3.5.4-r1.ebuild)

1160693095:  === (1 of 2) Compiling/Merging (kde-base/arts-3.5.4-r1::/usr/portage/kde-base/arts/arts-3.5.4-r1.ebuild)

1160693098:  *** terminating.

1160693108: Started emerge on: Oct 13, 2006 00:45:08

1160693108:  *** emerge --oneshot --verbose autoconf-wrapper

1160693108:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2 to /

1160693108:  *** terminating.

1160693112: Started emerge on: Oct 13, 2006 00:45:12

1160693112:  *** emerge --oneshot --verbose autoconf-wrapper

1160693112:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2 to /

1160693113:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2::/usr/portage/sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2.ebuild)

1160693113:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2::/usr/portage/sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2.ebuild)

1160693117:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper

1160693118:  --- AUTOCLEAN: Nothing unmerged.

1160693118:  === (1 of 1) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2::/usr/portage/sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2.ebuild)

1160693118:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 1) sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2 to /

1160693118:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1160693118:  *** exiting successfully.

1160693118:  *** terminating.

1160693120: Started emerge on: Oct 13, 2006 00:45:20

1160693120:  *** emerge  kdelibs

1160693120:  >>> emerge (1 of 2) kde-base/arts-3.5.4-r1 to /

1160693120:  === (1 of 2) Cleaning (kde-base/arts-3.5.4-r1::/usr/portage/kde-base/arts/arts-3.5.4-r1.ebuild)

1160693123:  === (1 of 2) Compiling/Merging (kde-base/arts-3.5.4-r1::/usr/portage/kde-base/arts/arts-3.5.4-r1.ebuild)

1160693127:  *** terminating.

1160693134: Started emerge on: Oct 13, 2006 00:45:34

1160693134:  *** emerge --oneshot --verbose autoconf-wrapper

1160693134:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2 to /

1160693134:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2::/usr/portage/sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2.ebuild)

1160693135:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2::/usr/portage/sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2.ebuild)

1160693139:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper

1160693139:  --- AUTOCLEAN: Nothing unmerged.

1160693139:  === (1 of 1) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2::/usr/portage/sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2.ebuild)

1160693139:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 1) sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2 to /

1160693139:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1160693140:  *** exiting successfully.

1160693140:  *** terminating.

1160693148: Started emerge on: Oct 13, 2006 00:45:48

1160693148:  *** emerge --oneshot --nodeps --verbose autoconf-wrapper kdelibs

1160693148:  >>> emerge (1 of 2) sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2 to /

1160693149:  === (1 of 2) Cleaning (sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2::/usr/portage/sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2.ebuild)

1160693149:  === (1 of 2) Compiling/Merging (sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2::/usr/portage/sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2.ebuild)

1160693157:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper

1160693157:  --- AUTOCLEAN: Nothing unmerged.

1160693157:  === (1 of 2) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2::/usr/portage/sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2.ebuild)

1160693157:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 2) sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2 to /

1160693157:  >>> emerge (2 of 2) kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.4-r2 to /

1160693157:  === (2 of 2) Cleaning (kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.4-r2::/usr/portage/kde-base/kdelibs/kdelibs-3.5.4-r2.ebuild)

1160693161:  === (2 of 2) Compiling/Merging (kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.4-r2::/usr/portage/kde-base/kdelibs/kdelibs-3.5.4-r2.ebuild)

1160693209:  *** terminating.

1160693566: Started emerge on: Oct 13, 2006 00:52:46

1160693566:  *** emerge --verbose genlop

1160693567:  >>> emerge (1 of 2) dev-perl/DateManip-5.44 to /

1160693567:  === (1 of 2) Cleaning (dev-perl/DateManip-5.44::/usr/portage/dev-perl/DateManip/DateManip-5.44.ebuild)

1160693569:  === (1 of 2) Compiling/Merging (dev-perl/DateManip-5.44::/usr/portage/dev-perl/DateManip/DateManip-5.44.ebuild)

1160693580:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-perl/DateManip

1160693580:  --- AUTOCLEAN: Nothing unmerged.

1160693580:  === (1 of 2) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-perl/DateManip-5.44::/usr/portage/dev-perl/DateManip/DateManip-5.44.ebuild)

1160693580:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 2) dev-perl/DateManip-5.44 to /

1160693580:  >>> emerge (2 of 2) app-portage/genlop-0.30.5 to /

1160693580:  === (2 of 2) Cleaning (app-portage/genlop-0.30.5::/usr/portage/app-portage/genlop/genlop-0.30.5.ebuild)

1160693580:  === (2 of 2) Compiling/Merging (app-portage/genlop-0.30.5::/usr/portage/app-portage/genlop/genlop-0.30.5.ebuild)

1160693584:  === (2 of 2) Updating world file (app-portage/genlop-0.30.5)

1160693584:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-portage/genlop

1160693584:  --- AUTOCLEAN: Nothing unmerged.

1160693584:  === (2 of 2) Post-Build Cleaning (app-portage/genlop-0.30.5::/usr/portage/app-portage/genlop/genlop-0.30.5.ebuild)

1160693584:  ::: completed emerge (2 of 2) app-portage/genlop-0.30.5 to /

1160693584:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1160693585:  *** exiting successfully.

1160693585:  *** terminating.

```

----------

## root_tux_linux

CD rein, chroot,  alle autoconf, automake inkl wrapper neu gemergt, CD raus, System an und es geht wieder...

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Durfte extra CD Brennen  :Sad: 

Trotzdem danke und verzeiht meinen wutausbruch

----------

## franzf

Schön dass es jetzt klappt  :Smile: 

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Durfte extra CD Brennen 

 

Und weil sowas immer wieder passieren kann hab ich immer ne live-cd daheim  :Wink: 

Ich bin der Oberprofi im Buchstabenverdrehen. Speziell wenn es darum geht die grub.conf und dergleichen anzupassen :/ ( Jaja, auch im IRC, bevor sich die Stimme des Pöbel erhebt  :Very Happy: )

Und ist der Speicherzugriffsfehler beim genlop jetz auch weg?

Grüße

Franz

----------

